# Networking Smart TV to PC



## Fred615 (Mar 21, 2011)

I would like to be able to use a wireless KB in front of my Samsung Smart TV to access home movies and slides on my PC running WIN 10 to show the media to friends and family on the big screen. A friend thinks I need something called an Android box which is apparently like an Android phone but without the phone, just a computer chip. And then there is a special browser downloaded to the "box" so the KB can be used to roam through the PC to the folders I want. 

Could someone fill in the blanks and specifics on the hardware and browser and how this all gets connected?
Thanks in advance... :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Android boxes other than stuff like Firesticks. I'm going to move this thread to the Android forum where you'll have a better chance of getting your question answered.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Lots of info on google https://www.google.com/search?clien...&ved=0ahUKEwjwwNWwwObjAhVJY8AKHXXfCsoQ4dUDCAo


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well I just hook the Pc to the tv and connect to the tv using a hdmi cable.

https://smallbusiness.chron.com/connect-pc-samsung-smart-hub-72573.html

here is the link to connect the smart tv using smart hub if your tv supports it.


----------



## Fred615 (Mar 21, 2011)

Joeten: Thanks for the link to the Google info.


steve32mids: My desktop is one floor and about 40 feet from my big Samsung. Neither is going to get moved so I'm stuck with making this work via my home network. 



As I get deeper into reading about all this, it sounds like other folks are doing this to see other streaming media sources. I have no interest in any of that; I just want to grab some home movies from my PC and show them on my 60" Samsung for relatives and friends. Are there any simple techniques/hardware for doing just that one function?
Thanks..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

They're using Netflix, Hulu or Amazon Prime connection on their smart TV. Your TV does have wi-fi capability as well as an Ethernet port, but 40' isn't practical.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can transfer from your PC to the android box, most have storage the minimum is around 8gbs but you could opt for more, and you can connect via wifi provided it has a good signal.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Well if you are going to show movies and slides I would get a external hard drive and plug into the tv and play from the external hard drive. You should have a USB port spare on the tv. If you want just get a small usb drive 16 to 32gb are cheap enough but external hard drive 1tb put all your films on and plug in when family friends come over the choice is yours.


----------



## Fred615 (Mar 21, 2011)

CORDAY:
Running a cable through the walls and floors is a no-go situation for sure. 



JOETEN:
That assumes I can get a web link from Android box to PC. I have a network extender on the other side of the wall behind the TV and just 5 feet away so the signal is pretty good. I assume I would have to download a movie player to the Android box ??


stever32mids:
A 64GB USB drive would probably hold all my home movies and slides. But can the Android boxes handle USB drives that large? And does the TV have a movie player built in or would I have to have one on the USB drive? 

But using this approach I will never have the ability to do any web surfing from my recliner !!


Fred


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Youtube has plenty of videos on connecting a android box https://www.google.com/search?clien...&ved=0ahUKEwjG1tfSouzjAhWLZMAKHfimAA0Q4dUDCAo
they usually have a browser built in and you can download via it, many already have a movie player loaded on to them.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

The tv has a built in media player if you are not sure find out most tv's can be updated to newer software also Web surfing on the tv is difficult you need a keyboard and mouse. What is the tv model number.


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

Fred615 said:


> I would like to be able to use a wireless KB in front of my Samsung Smart TV to access home movies and slides on my PC running WIN 10 to show the media to friends and family on the big screen. A friend thinks I need something called an Android box which is apparently like an Android phone but without the phone, just a computer chip. And then there is a special browser downloaded to the "box" so the KB can be used to roam through the PC to the folders I want.
> 
> Could someone fill in the blanks and specifics on the hardware and browser and how this all gets connected?
> Thanks in advance... :smile::smile::smile:


You can possibly do it directly from your computer to your TV wirelessly. It all depends on if your computer supports wireless display connectivity. Click the "Windows Key" and the "P" key at the same time and you should get a sidebar on your computer. There should be an option listed to "Connect to a wireless display" and you would click on that to get things started. But you should probably set your TV to connect first. If you do not know how to set your Samsung TV list the model number here and I will look it up for you. 

Alternatively you could easily connect a 64gb thumb drive directly to the TV through one of its USB ports. Then you would select the USB from the inputs of the TV, it should work fine unless you are using non standard formats. But I believe Samsung has codecs installed for quite a few different formats. After you have the proper input selected you should see folder and selection options. 

You do not need an Android box for this.

Bruce


----------



## jaslake (May 17, 2016)

Network your Smart TV to your (I assume wireless) Network. Then look for or research "Cast to Device" on your PC...it'll play the Video on your Smart TV...use it all the time.


----------



## pzinser (Nov 27, 2010)

If that is all you want to do, you could get the Plex app through your Samsung Smart Tv menu. Then, install Plex on your PC - it will be the "server". Configure Plex on your pc to include the folder of photos and videos you wish to "stream". I do this all the time and it works great.


----------



## paul1nz (Nov 18, 2004)

As others have suggested, load the files onto a USB drive and use the TV's media player. Alternatively you can use Serviio https://serviio.org/ This will convert your PC into a media server and you can play files stored on your PC on your TV.


----------



## stevsays (May 6, 2010)

Do just as you've already said yourself. Wireless keyboard and mouse via usb port. HDMI cable from PC to TV. No fuss, no bother. You don't need anything else except maybe a media player (I use K-Lite) if your Windows 10 doesn't have one. Put your slides and home movies onto your PC. That's it, that's all you need, because that's all I've needed.


----------

